# 10 MM or .45 cal.



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

10 MM or .45 cal, which would you prefer to carry for personal defense and why?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

.45

'Cause it's bigger, cheaper, easier to find and easier to shoot. And less likely to kill someone after shooting through a bad guy.

Unless I was in bear country, then 10mm...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.45 more choices is guns and loads, cheaper, easier to find factory ammo, less chance of over penetration, combat proven, less recoil.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

.45!!! and the second choice would be another .45!!!!

I'll stick with 230 grain Hydra Shoks.... Kinda like using a sledgehammer to hang a picture frame....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

10mm because its better. Also its not 100 plus years old!! Cmon guys welcome to the 21 st century!! I mean Jessie James had a .45 for crying out load!!! :roll:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Bore.224 is correct in one respect, if you can't use a .45 ACP, you should use one of the "better", other cartridges out there. So Bore, has that eye-talian mouse gun of yours broken down lately? :lol: Sorry pard, couldn't resist! Good shooting,Burl


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll put a vote in for the 45 also. There is a reason it's been around for as long as it has. The availability, choices, and price of ammo is one of the primary factors for me. There is also a reason all other handguns are compared to the 1911. The rest just want to be the new King but keep falling short. It's always funny to read the only downfall people can come up with for the 45 acp and the 1911 is that they are an old design. :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The thing that is not clear is where is the OP intending the personal defense to take place. In the home and on the street or is he talking about when out in the sticks hunting and fishing. If it is the former then the 45 ACP is the obvious choice but if it is the latter then the 10MM would be far superior to the 45 ACP. To muddy things even more is the OP simply used the term .45 cal which also includes the 45 Long Colt which without question is far superior to either the 10MM or the 45 ACP.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

I have both. I really like my 10's. My vote is for the

10 mm.

(I wonder if there are any statistics on the numbers of people that have been fatally wounded by a bullet that has already gone through someone.)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

wyocarp said:


> (I wonder if there are any statistics on the numbers of people that have been fatally wounded by a bullet that has already gone through someone.)


There would be if it ever happend!!! Makes you wonder what all this overpenatration Bull is about!!

Burly1 no other problems with my spagetti special  I must have put at least 500 rounds throught it without a hitch since I had that problem! Dont forget that pistol is current U.S issue and Took the place of the 1911. :stirpot:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Dont forget that pistol is current U.S issue and Took the place of the 1911


Not for long.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> wyocarp said:
> 
> 
> > (I wonder if there are any statistics on the numbers of people that have been fatally wounded by a bullet that has already gone through someone.)
> ...


Bore, I couldn't agree more. I'm figuring that most of the time, I want the person right behind the guy I'm shooting to get shot as well. Otherwise, why is he behind him. If they were on my side they would be behind me. Personally, all of the overpenetration talk is just a waste of air. I'll take one that does to one that doesn't any day.


----------



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

I have both, Glock model 30 (.45) and Glock 29 (10 MM).

I shoot the same tight groups with either one.

Ok, if you are in the woods facing a Grizzly Bear which would you like to have with you?


----------



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

the 10mm definantly!!!


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

toolbox said:


> I have both, Glock model 30 (.45) and Glock 29 (10 MM).
> 
> I shoot the same tight groups with either one.
> 
> Ok, if you are in the woods facing a Grizzly Bear which would you like to have with you?


I had this discussion just recently at a gun store here in Jackson Hole, Wyoming where there are grizzly. We all decided on the 10 because we were not confident that the .45 would penetrate.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

http://yarchive.net/gun/ammo/overpenetrate.html

Okay, so overpenetration probably IS an overblown issue. I still am more likely to buy a .45 than a 10mm for the other reasons stated.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, I have a .45 and have been shooting it for many years. Therefore I do shot it well. I haven't shot a 10mm, but I have shot a 40S&W. I can control the .45 better than the .40. From what I've been told and read the 10mm is harder to control than the .40. Which was why S&W shortened the 10mm case to make the .40.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

The .45 is probably more controlable than the 10 for most people. And for self defense against people almost any gun will work. Here in Wyoming there was a guy that was killed last year when he forcefully entered someone's house and was shot with a 22 pistol.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

Danimal said:


> Well, I have a .45 and have been shooting it for many years. Therefore I do shot it well. I haven't shot a 10mm, but I have shot a 40S&W. I can control the .45 better than the .40. From what I've been told and read the 10mm is harder to control than the .40. Which was why S&W shortened the 10mm case to make the .40.


that is also why new names for the .40 s&w came out. here's a few: 
.40 short & weak
.40 small & wimpy
.40 shoot & wish (you had a .45)


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

You need to find some old 10mm loads or reload to the old standard. When the 10mm first came out it was almost the equal of the 41mag. So to rephrase the question " which is better, a .45 or a 41mag(10MM) for bear defense?". I carry either a Kimber in 10mm or a Colt Anaconda 44mag. These are usually backups to a 338 Win rifle or 12 gauge with slugs.


----------



## 45ball (Jan 21, 2007)

The .45 acp round is actually quite controllable with proper training. The 10mm on the other hand I feel is more suited for hunting or defeating some thicker barriers such as the auto panels, thick glass, etc. But for the most part .45 acp will serve most practical self defense close range scenarios.

my blog
http://adoeb.blogspot.com/


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

My choice is a 10mm.... I shoot loads from 165gr to 230 gr. I have a Smith 610 and a Glock 20. Glazers or the 165gr Golden Sabers at 1425 fps for home defense take care of the over penetration issue. I have no problem with the recoil or follow up shots. It is a very big problem for some hence the undue bad press the FBI gave the round. The 10mm is a great cartridge that can be used very effectively for both defense or hunting/woods protection. The .45 is a very proven man stopper and has an incredibly proud history defending our country. Both would work fine. The key is to practice and know your weapon. As far as grizzly protection. Neither is an ideal round. An 870 Marine Magnum with 7 slugs... now that's an effective bear weapon. JMHO


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

sdbaydogs!! You own two of my dream guns's the S&W 610 and the Glock 20 soon I hope to have at least one of them!!!


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I'ld take a .45. I know, its old, but its also time proven. And I have yet to see someone purposely stay and fight when they're lookin down that big *** barrel. lol And u never know when you'r gonna have to go store hopping for shells, and in most small towns, its alot easier to find .45 than 10mm.


----------



## 74cuda (Mar 15, 2007)

45 GAP....


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I would choose the .45. It's been around for a long time and is battle tested. The variety of loads for this caliber make it very appealing. I would also think for personal defense you have a much greater chance of running into a two legged animal than a four legged animal, so overpenetration would be a non-issue.


----------

